# Smith Sigma 9mm Question



## Rhetorician (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello all:

I was thinking about getting into the 9mm end of the pool. Also thinking about the Smith Sigma.

I have heard bad things about it. 

True?

Not true?

Experience?

Issues?

Thoughts?

Thanks, :mrgreen:

rd


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

There are many better choices in the 9MM inventory.. To best advise you, further info is needed.

How much experience do you have with firearms?

What is pistol's intended purpose?

What is your budget?


----------

